# Tag Barbs slide right through hang tag holes, any solutions?



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought 1000 hang tags, and they came with a hole already made in them. The hole seems hole punch size, kinda like the size in notebooks or binders. When I try to slide the tag gun barbs, they go right through the hole. I have gone on eBay and bought barbs from 6 different sellers, and they all seem to be the small, low quality, flimsy Chinese barbs. I had a couple old spare ones, (I forgot where I bought them from, but it wasnt online) and those have a bid tail (end thing) so those barbs even work with the holes on my hang tags. Is there anything I can do at this point to fix this, or does anyone know where I can get some barbs that have a big tail end?
lol anyone wanna buy 20,000 tag barbs?


this is what I mean, I want the tail to be big, the ones I have, that do work measure at .5cm in height and 1cm in width:


----------



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

i drilled my first set a little too big, just made a handful though so we just shot thru the tag itself, not the prettiest but still worked and got job done, i got a gun and all kinds of barbs on amazon, dont recall seeing the type you drew though. we print tags if you want 20k more, best


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Try store supply warehouse,


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

UPDATE: I went to Jo Ann Fabric store, Hobby Lobby, Michaels, and in all places, they had NO IDEA what a tagging gun even was lol. Anyways, on my way back, once I had given up the search for the mythical tag barbs, I stopped at staples to buy some tape, and the barbs were literally next to the tape, and they were the size I was needing, the barbs are made in USA so the quality is much better than those Chinese eBay ones. So if anyone has a hole-puch sized hole, these tags will NOT slip through the holes.
BTW its 1000 2" barbs for $14.99.


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds like youve got it handled, but you can get really cheap fastners from uline.com. 5000 for between $13 and $18, depending on length. I dont know much about fastners in general, but they seem pretty large. They dont quite work with loose leaf paper, if thats the size you referenced about your tag holes. They measure about 9mm at the large end and are about 4.5mm wide at that end. So maybe after you exhaust your current supply, you can get 5x more for the same price! Good luck!


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Plus 37 Research said:


> Sounds like youve got it handled, but you can get really cheap fastners from uline.com. 5000 for between $13 and $18, depending on length. I dont know much about fastners in general, but they seem pretty large. They dont quite work with loose leaf paper, if thats the size you referenced about your tag holes. They measure about 9mm at the large end and are about 4.5mm wide at that end. So maybe after you exhaust your current supply, you can get 5x more for the same price! Good luck!


Definitely will check it out, I've just found hard to buy things online lately, as you think you're getting something on a product picture, but it could very well be very different and cause a lot of hassle.


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

I know what you mean. I havent had too many horrible experiences, but i agree that there is so much misleading info/ product pics on the internet and that nothing beats in person purchases. And it seems that we have opposite circumstances: youve got tags and didnt, until a little while ago, have fasteners and i have fasteners but no tags... haha


----------

